# Asking all Military/Law Enforcement handlers



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope this is in the correct place. 

My question is, when you handlers shoot either for practice or rea do your dogs have any type of hearing protection? I have taken my dog shooting a few times as well as had her near bombs going off and everything has been fine. Today I took her shooting again and while I was running through drills she was either next/behind me or far back at my truck. I left an ear plug out just to make sure it wasn't getting too loud but now am a little concerned I could be causing damage to my dog. Any suggestions on how to protect her ears? I have seen the dog muffs. I just have never seen them used. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have never seen any police or military working dogs with hearing protection of any kind, save for dog ear muffs that were donated by civilians and used on the dogs for helicopter flights, but not while actively working.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> I have never seen any police or military working dogs with hearing protection of any kind, save for dog ear muffs that were donated by civilians and used on the dogs for helicopter flights, but not while actively working.


I hadn't either. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a secret I wasn't aware of.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Some of my cadaver dog handlers in IRaq/Afghanistan used the ear protection on their dogs for chopper flights. We do not traditionally use it for the limited exposure the dogs have.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Nope, just muzzle discipline. The dog knows to stay behind the muzzle and you don't get too much crack behind it. 

12ga is a good training tool. It has a good boom but not the sonic crack of a rifle round. Start them young around shots and they wont mind. In fact, they know it's go time.

Hooah!


----------

